#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Logica

## dj_lucv

Waarom ga je nadat je een bericht hebt geplaatst eerst naar een aparte pagina en daarna automatisch terug naar het topic? Het zou toch veel logischer zijn in mijn ogen als je meteen weer naar het topic-overzicht ging.

----------


## moderator

Dat is om de gebruiker te laten zien dat zijn bericht ook echt is geplaatst.
Blijft zo'n melding achterwege dan gaan mensen (zeker bij een wat tragere verbinding) maar een paar keer op enter rammen om er zeker van te zijn dat het bericht geplaatst wordt.
Dat resulteerd in een hoop dubbele berichten :-)

Je komt automatisch in het onderwerp terecht waar je net jouw bericht hebt geplaatst om nog even je eigen bericht door te lezen.

Gezien het aantal nabewerkingen een niet geheel overbodige luxe!

vraag zo voldoende beantwoord?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## musicjohn

Zeg Mod, nou we het er toch over hebben...

Voorheen, als ik een bericht had geplaatst en ik ontdekte naderhand nog wat (grove) spelfouten, dan ging ik dat corrigeren.

Als ik dat nu doe, dan krijg ik automatisch het bericht "bijgewerkt door... op..." onderaan m'n post te zien.

Ik vind dat erg irritant en dit zal mij (en ik denk ook anderen) ervan weerhouden om taalfouten te corrigeren.

Kan deze optie weer uitgeschakeld worden zodat deze irritante boodschap niet langer meer verschijnt?



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:Kan deze optie weer uitgeschakeld worden zodat deze irritante boodschap niet langer meer verschijnt?



Ik vind dat wel makkelijk. Kun je zien wie wat waar verandert, enzo...

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Rv

Hoi John,

staat hierin al eens uitgelegd ...
http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/foru...?TOPIC_ID=5793

____
Rv.
____


Bijgewerkt door - Rv op 15/09/2002  19:04:06

Bijgewerkt door - Rv op 15/09/2002  19:04:16

Bijgewerkt door - Rv op 15/09/2002  19:04:27

----------


## musicjohn

Zie ook mijn reactie op:

http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/foru...?TOPIC_ID=5793



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:20:22
 :Smile: 
Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:20:36
 :Smile:  :Smile: 
Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:20:48
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:21:28
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:21:53
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:22:39
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:23:01
<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 16/09/2002  18:24:40

----------


## moderator

Gezien de reacties begrijp ik dat hier een slotje op mag...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

